

Crypto optimizations for Go from CloudFlare/Intel blocked by licensing issues - jgrahamc
https://twitter.com/dgryski/status/600346293404356608

======
infogulch
This discussion has more participants:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9567176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9567176)

